# It's Febrewrary!



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

With such a focus on espresso on Coffee Forums UK, some brewing methods are often overlooked

Brewed coffee can offer us more of an insight into the raw product, and elevates the flavours much more than espresso extraction

Throughout Feb 2015 we are encouraging members to share their brew tips both on the forum, on Twitter (*@coffee_forums*) and on Facebook with the hashtag *#febrewary15*

MrBoots2u and I have seen sampling coffee from a number of UK roasters and will be tweeting out our favourite brew recipes from these coffees

We would like to thank *Silver Oak Coffee*, *J. Atkinson & Co* and *Rounton Coffee* for providing some tasty samples for review

We would encourage all members who have any brewing equipment (Aeropress, French Press, V60, Siphon, Woodneck, Kalita etc) to share in the fun

This will help us all explore new coffee and brewing methods, closer in taste to how the roaster first experienced the coffee than the often muted flavours we experience from espresso

Tips:

Please use #febrewary15 in any tweets sent to @coffee_forums

Please share the brewing method, dose weight, water contact time and output (in mls) along with any taste descriptors

A prize of a brewing equipment item will be given to a participating member (randomly chosen) at the end of the month, who shares a recipe on either Coffee Forums UK, Twitter or Facebook


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Guys if you aren't on Twitter but wanna spread the brewing fun , post a recipe and coffee on here , and we can shorten and retweet ... More variety of people and coffee and methods used the better ...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The first tweet was sent by MrBoots2u

He's on the money with these tastes, although I got a little more tartness (marzipan) at a lower temp of 94c at 2min 15s

#febrewary15


​
@RountonCoffee



Kaffa Forest v60 12g in 200g water -96c- 2 mins 20 - peach, apricots ,sweet, & creamy
​


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Little bump for the brewed guys , either tweet as above or post a recipe here and we will tweet for you ........

Lets turn the world onto brewed coffee people!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bread coffee?? That's a new twist


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

OK i'll stick this weeks Hasbean IMM on here.

Coffee - Kenya Kagugiro SL28. Dose 12/210. Method: Bonavita Immersion. Fine drip grind. Bloom 50ml 98C for 2 mins. Add rest water. Tamp. Drain. Total 5:45. Sweet caramel with lemon & Limes.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your brew recipe *Step21*. Sounds like a winning combination.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Some good recipes and brews going on , on that there twitter ...

If your drinking brewed coffee this weekend , you can post a recipe on here or tweet to (*@coffee_forums**) and on Facebook with the hashtag **#febrewary15*



*
*Lets have some more sowden , aeropress drinkers... dont forget your lazy Sunday French Press.


----------



## Beatski (Feb 18, 2012)

Im wondering what proportion of people on this forum are espresso drinkers as oppose to the brew? I love espressos, but find that most of the time I am using a V60, or aeropress.... I would say im a 25% espresso & 75% brewer kinda guy!! 1:3

Whats your ratio?!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Beatski said:


> Im wondering what proportion of people on this forum are espresso drinkers as oppose to the brew? I love espressos, but find that most of the time I am using a V60, or aeropress.... I would say im a 25% espresso & 75% brewer kinda guy!! 1:3
> 
> Whats your ratio?!


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?16962-RESULTS-!How-do-we-drink-your-coffee&highlight=drink+poll


----------



## Beatski (Feb 18, 2012)

Didnt expect such a illustrative answer!! It appears that I am back to front!!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

HasBean Kenya Othaya Chinga NL in Sowden, 66g coffee 1245g water, 70 minutes steep: sweet, creamy blackcurrant, milk choc & hints of rum.


----------



## conchord (Sep 3, 2014)

I had my first go at cold brewing this week. Really pleased with the result... Home roasted Columbian Suarez. 75g coffee, 750ml water, 18 hour steep in the fridge... Served black over ice: Super smooth and surprisingly creamy mouthfeel. Blackcurrant with a lingering caramel aftertaste.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

*Coffee: *HasBean - Bolivia Finca Canton Uyunense Teodocio Mamani Washed Typica

*Brew Method: *Aeropress (Inverted)

*Recipe: *13g or 14g dose. 7 clicks off zero on the Rhino Hand Grinder - Coarse Espresso/Med-Fine.

Load the grinds into Aeropress, add one shot of water 30 secs off boil (I used Sainbury's Scottish Mountain),

ensure grounds are immediately saturated, stir 10 times then fill the Aeropress right to the top.

Put on the cap, place the decanter on the top then flip.

Plunge for 60 seconds and stop as soon as you hear hissing.

*Tasting notes: *Galaxy milk chocolate, juicy stewed pear, silky mouthfeel with crisp and light tang to the finish.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

conchord said:


> I had my first go at cold brewing this week. Really pleased with the result... Home roasted Columbian Suarez. 75g coffee, 750ml water, 18 hour steep in the fridge... Served black over ice: Super smooth and surprisingly creamy mouthfeel. Blackcurrant with a lingering caramel aftertaste.


Sounds amazing! What kind of grind consistency did you go for?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

HasBean Kenya Othaya Chinga NL in Aeropress. Fine grind, 12g/165ml, bloom 50ml at 88C 45sec, stir bloom while adding rest water, plunge at 1min45sec - Sweet silky licquorice with stewed fruit and a touch of booze.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

*Coffee:* Rave - Sumatra Jagong Village (Wet hulled)

*Brew Method: *Aeropress (Inverted) - Aeropress App: Championship Pack; Norway - Recipe by Eystein Veflingstad

Recipe: Total time - 2:30s, Coarse Grind (setting 28 on the Baratza Virtuoso), water just off boil.

Put coffee in - pour 1 shot(10s)

Saturate all the grounds and steep (45s)

Pour water right to the top (10s)

Stir (10s)

Steep (20s)

Flip onto vessel and steep again (20s)

Plunge(10s)

*Tasting notes:* Dark choc bottom end and hint of glacé cherry in the finish which was quite light despite the body, bit pithy towards the bottom of the cup due to fines but a good cup and recipe to try.


----------

